# British School - advice please



## lau2408 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi, we are taking up a post my husband has been being offered with his company next year and I need some advice on schooling. We currently reside in UK, which is home to us, (I am South African & my husband British) therefore would like our 4 yr old daughter to follow the British curriculum.

I see there are a couple of British schools and was wondering if anyone could give me some advice on which school they could recommend? 

Many Thanks


----------



## damian8 (Aug 29, 2011)

hi Lau2408 ,


*British School Al Khubairat* (BSAK), K-12, A-level, GCSE
::BSAK Home::

and 

*Al Yasmina School, K-12* Al Yasmina School


----------



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

Abu Dhabi International School has GCSE/A Level system


----------

